# Deer Tenderlions



## stihl sawing (Jan 6, 2010)

How you guys like to fix em, I like to roll them in flour with some seasoning and fry them up. They was good too. Got my daily fat in for the week.lol


----------



## John Ellison (Jan 6, 2010)

Yep, its hard to beat eatin like that. Thats my favorite way too.


----------



## little possum (Jan 6, 2010)

Hmm, that looks good. I like mine fixed like that. Also like to try different marinades, store bought and homemade and throw them on the grill. 

You can also roll the meat in mustard first and then into the flour and into the fryer. Also, we have used House Autry seafood breader.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 6, 2010)

I usually soak the meat in a milk and egg mixture. Makes the flour real crunchy and thick.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 6, 2010)

little possum said:


> Hmm, that looks good. I like mine fixed like that. Also like to try different marinades, store bought and homemade and throw them on the grill.
> 
> You can also roll the meat in mustard first and then into the flour and into the fryer. Also, we have used House Autry seafood breader.


I'll have to try the mustard sometime.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jan 6, 2010)

I like them like that and grilled with cajan seasoning. 
I also like them in fajitas


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 6, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> I like them like that and grilled with cajan seasoning.
> I also like them in fajitas


Cajun seasoning is what was used on those. Dang done made myself hungry again.


----------



## deer slayer (Jan 6, 2010)

I like to butterfly mine and marinate in a zip lock w/teryaki, then grill..


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 6, 2010)

deer slayer said:


> I like to butterfly mine and marinate in a zip lock w/teryaki, then grill..


Yep, That's good too.


----------



## deer slayer (Jan 6, 2010)

How did everybody do this year?? Myself, ended up w/5 total 3 bucks 2 does. 1 respectable 8 point about 18" wide, would like to try and clean the skull, I hear its a smelly job?? This friday is Maryland's last gun day, gonna try and sneak out...


----------



## barneyrb (Jan 6, 2010)

I do'em that way and then sometimes I slice a onion or two, make a good gravy and smother everything for an hour or so in a covered dish. Put that over rice or smashed taters and you are good to go.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 6, 2010)

Killed two, ain't nothin to brag about but those tenderlions sure are good.lol


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 6, 2010)

barneyrb said:


> I do'em that way and then sometimes I slice a onion or two, make a good gravy and smother everything for an hour or so in a covered dish. Put that over rice or smashed taters and you are good to go.


Yep Done that a few times too. Those onoins and taters and gravy make it a whole lot better.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Jan 6, 2010)

deer slayer said:


> How did everybody do this year??



*Rope jinxed me....*


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 6, 2010)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> *Rope jinxed me....*


Didn't you kill a nice buck?


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Jan 6, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> Didn't you kill a nice buck?



Yes, but I shot a bigger on in the back leg...


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Jan 6, 2010)

I have tried this before and they are very good...Got it from another forum...



> Ok, here is, by far, the best recipe I have ever found for cooking backstrap.
> 
> Ingredients:
> Deer backstrap.
> ...


----------



## ropensaddle (Jan 6, 2010)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> Yes, but I shot a bigger on in the back leg...



I thought it was in the arse lmfao


----------



## ropensaddle (Jan 6, 2010)

I like the lesser cuts like neck and shoulders in deer E joe, Or Deerito'sWe have been sperimenting with deerburger helper :hmm3grin2orange: Rope would be starved if he did not eat deer.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Jan 6, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> I thought it was in the arse lmfao



Nope, I missed it so bad I couldn't even hit it there...


----------



## ropensaddle (Jan 6, 2010)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> Nope, I missed it so bad I couldn't even hit it there...


That fever catches and sometimes lingers too:rant:


----------



## ShoerFast (Jan 7, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> I like the lesser cuts like neck and shoulders in deer E joe, Or Deerito'sWe have been sperimenting with deerburger helper :hmm3grin2orange: Rope would be starved if he did not eat deer.



A peeve of mine is 'no-gut' field dressing, as it leaves a lot of yum in the woods. 

Here is one from the depression years on how nothing was wasted. 

My Grandma loved it when I would bring her the necks and bones that were not picked over real well. 

In a hurry or a few deer and limited time to sped on the boning, or just time to visit, bring them to Grandma. 

Cutting the necks and bones in chunks that fit in her huge canner (blue porcelain kettle) , she boiled the them till all the meat slipped off the bone. 

Cooking it down and pulling all the bone out, she added pearl-barley, onions, spices and cooked it into a hash, froze it into small packages, and patties separated by wax paper. 

It was easy to make a breakfast around the hash, it went well with eggs. A quick sandwich stuffer , and worked as a side with any meal. 

I don't remember many everyday meals from back then that did not have deer-hash in them.


----------



## bowtechmadman (Jan 7, 2010)

Marinade a venison tenderloin and a pork tenderloin for 24 hours in favorite marinade.
Add onions, whole mushrooms to the marinade for an hour or so. Wrap all in tinfoil and grill.
I'm going to have to try those venison bacon wraps...those would go well w/ some jalapeno poppers. Sounds like I'm going to have to be doing some OWB cookin again.
Let's not get into a discussion about the one that got away. Left an arrow high in the back at 10 yds on the biggest deer I've ever seen in the woods. He was hot on a doe...didn't see him till he was at 20 and I just screwed up and dropped my bow arm instead of bending and left the arrow high. Feel ya outdoor.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jan 7, 2010)

ShoerFast said:


> A peeve of mine is 'no-gut' field dressing, as it leaves a lot of yum in the woods.
> 
> Here is one from the depression years on how nothing was wasted.
> 
> ...



Have heard of hash by my dad, he was a boy in the depression 14 yo with 4 sister and his Dad died leaving him to be the man. Just from what I know, it musta been tough, but sure hated hearing it when I left a few peas or lima beans on my plate lol


----------



## Blazin (Jan 7, 2010)

The bacon wrap is da bomb!  I usually pound mine out (loin or steak meat) a little and then marinade in soy sauce, garlic, and onion. Wrap the little goodies up in bacon, and then slide em on the grill.. a piece of foil under them till the bacon gets a little done and then right on the grate for a minute or two.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 7, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> I thought it was in the arse lmfao





outdoorlivin247 said:


> Nope, I missed it so bad I couldn't even hit it there...


i thought it was the pecker.


----------



## deer slayer (Jan 7, 2010)

Another favorite of mine is the roast. I debone the rear quarters as it hangs and end up w/one small and one large roast off of each quater. Crock pot, Taters, onions, carrots, celery, apples, beef broth. Set and forget it, come in from a cold day outside, mix up some gravy and MMMM MMMM GOOOOD!!!!


----------



## bowtechmadman (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm with ya on the Crock pot venison roasts...I do it up a little different. Green pepper, red pepper, Onions, beef broth, and a package of mesquite seasoning...let her go for 6-8 hours. Make up some gravy from it and perfect if ya like a bit of spice.


----------



## jburlingham (Jan 7, 2010)

I like to cut them about 1 inch thick, salt and pepper just a little, and toss them in a cast iron pan with butter and garlic I try to pull them medium rare. With venison steak I like to pan sear them medium and then build a pan sauce of Cabernet Savignon top the steak with it.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jan 7, 2010)

bowtechmadman said:


> I'm with ya on the Crock pot venison roasts...I do it up a little different. Green pepper, red pepper, Onions, beef broth, and a package of mesquite seasoning...let her go for 6-8 hours. Make up some gravy from it and perfect if ya like a bit of spice.



Ropensaddle wilderness stew take deer tripe put in crock overnight, then take entire contents in kitchen turn upside down into to pot, stir, add a litte ham hock simmer several more hours. Drain add veggies, cummin,sage and some minced garic salted in butter,a little Rabbit,and one quail add salt simmer several more hours and finally season to taste


----------



## JPP (Jan 7, 2010)

I don't like fried foods.
I take tenderloins, marinate them for at least 1 day.
Then I grill them, they come out great.


----------



## little possum (Jan 7, 2010)

Well I didnt do very much deer hunting this season. I cant stay awake when I go. 

But I did get one the other night in my car, and total lossed it. I promise when I hit it, it looked like a 12 point. Got out and it was only a spike. 

But did have a friend bring us a 2 deer this year. So the freezer does have some meat in it. Lookin forward to some deer burgers/spaghetti. Some grilled deer, and fried. 

Yall made me hungry.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 7, 2010)

little possum said:


> Well I didnt do very much deer hunting this season. I cant stay awake when I go.
> 
> But I did get one the other night in my car, and total lossed it. I promise when I hit it, it looked like a 12 point. Got out and it was only a spike.
> 
> ...


I tryed to get away with something simiar to that one time, Didn't work.lol


----------



## CLEARVIEW TREE (Jan 7, 2010)

*best organic*

Nothing like deer tloins. I know folks that pay gobs for organic meat. I do buy organic chicken, but deeer is an awesome organic food and it's free!


----------



## ropensaddle (Jan 7, 2010)

CLEARVIEW TREE said:


> Nothing like deer tloins. I know folks that pay gobs for organic meat. I do buy organic chicken, but deeer is an awesome organic food and it's free!



Freemy arse I have spent more on it than I care to imagine.


----------



## yooper (Jan 7, 2010)

I am hungry for veni, still scoping the highway for fresh kill no luck all I get this winter to eat is:spam:
SS try putting alot of oregano into your flour mix sometime real good...I also use a 50-50 white flour and corn flour mix good also.


----------



## bowtechmadman (Jan 7, 2010)

Venison being free is about like saying that burning wood is free.
Heating w/ wood requires:
19 chainsaws
1 quad
1 tractor
1 trailer
1 log splitter
OWB....nothing is free!
Putting Vension on the table requires:
2 - compound bows
12 - arrows, field tips, minimum of 3 broadheads
1 - shotgun
1 - muzzleloader
Multiple treestands
same tractor w/ implements for putting in food plots
same quad used for wood

Unfortunately, wife is too smart to believe hunting and burning wood are free.


----------



## yooper (Jan 7, 2010)

bowtechmadman said:


> Venison being free is about like saying that burning wood is free.
> Heating w/ wood requires:
> 19 chainsaws
> 1 quad
> ...



lol good way to look at it☺let me add my 86 acres of hunting land to your list although that only set me back 315 an acre so it was a good deal couldn't pass it up, wonder how many cows and pigs and chickens that would be.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Jan 7, 2010)

yooper said:


> lol good way to look at it☺let me add my 86 acres of hunting land to your list although that only set me back 315 an acre so it was a good deal couldn't pass it up, wonder how many cows and pigs and chickens that would be.



:censored:...We can't buy timber for $3150.00 an acre...


----------



## yooper (Jan 7, 2010)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> :censored:...We can't buy timber for $3150.00 an acre...



I was offered the 79 acres behind me this summer for 25000 just didnt have the money to buy it. was a bad year here for the tree business


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Jan 7, 2010)

yooper said:


> I was offered the 79 acres behind me this summer for 25000 just didnt have the money to buy it. was a bad year here for the tree business



Do you want a new neighbor?....:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## yooper (Jan 7, 2010)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> Do you want a new neighbor?....:biggrinbounce2:



unfortunately it was bought, my buddy from Mendelian Ill was up this summer and looked at it had the cash to buy it and went home and 24 hrs later got hit by a drunk on his bike. got bought up while he was in the hospital. was a real bummer! nice to have neighbors ya know. wish he could have gotten it.


----------



## little possum (Jan 8, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> Freemy arse I have spent more on it than I care to imagine.



Mine cost me over 3$K.


----------



## deer slayer (Jan 8, 2010)

*im sticking with its free....*


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 8, 2010)

I keep tellin the wife it's free and she tells me to give her the money and she can buy it a whole lot cheaper.


----------



## nategyoder (Jan 8, 2010)

The way I do backstraps is easy but good. Cut 3/4 to one inch thick. Cook over charcoal shaking season salt on both sides. Cook to med. rare no more. Add Worcester sauce at the table. Serve with bake potato, corn, and ceaser salad.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 8, 2010)

nategyoder said:


> The way I do backstraps is easy but good. Cut 3/4 to one inch thick. Cook over charcoal shaking season salt on both sides. Cook to med. rare no more. Add Worcester sauce at the table. Serve with bake potato, corn, and ceaser salad.


When can we come over to eat?


----------



## nategyoder (Jan 8, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> When can we come over to eat?



It will have to be next year I have eaten all the backstraps from the two deer I took this year already


----------



## Blakesmaster (Jan 8, 2010)

Venison's free for me. Gotta love hunter's that think it's too "gamey"! My freezer gets stuffed every year fer nothin.


----------



## nategyoder (Jan 8, 2010)

Hunting is expensive! Venison is free. I hunt because I love it not to get cheap meat.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 8, 2010)

nategyoder said:


> It will have to be next year I have eaten all the backstraps from the two deer I took this year already


i would bring some but you live too far away.lol


----------



## ropensaddle (Jan 8, 2010)

Blakesmaster said:


> Venison's free for me. Gotta love hunter's that think it's too "gamey"! My freezer gets stuffed every year fer nothin.



That only happens in the concrete jungle of the middle north east Lmfao


----------



## RVALUE (Jan 8, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> I like them like that and grilled with cajan seasoning.
> I also like them in fajitas



See, you do like 'south of the borders'


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 8, 2010)

Blakesmaster said:


> Venison's free for me. Gotta love hunter's that think it's too "gamey"! My freezer gets stuffed every year fer nothin.


Hmmm, If i could just get rope to give me all his deer i could stay home in the warmth. Also would be nice if it was delivered too.:monkey:


----------



## olyman (Jan 8, 2010)

bowtechmadman said:


> Venison being free is about like saying that burning wood is free.
> Heating w/ wood requires:
> 19 chainsaws
> 1 quad
> ...



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange: sucks,dont it????


----------



## little possum (Jan 8, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> Hmmm, If i could just get rope to give me all his deer i could stay home in the warmth. Also would be nice if it was delivered too.:monkey:



The 2 in the freezer were shot, cleaned, cut up, and wrapped by a friend, then delivered to us. LOL. THAT is the BEST deer there is.


----------



## Blazin (Jan 8, 2010)

bowtechmadman said:


> Venison being free is about like saying that burning wood is free.
> Heating w/ wood requires:
> 19 chainsaws
> 1 quad
> ...




I was waitin for the price per pound to come up...Some years it's lobster, and some it's hot dogs (them real cheap ####ers)


----------



## RVALUE (Jan 8, 2010)

What happened to SS?


Is he still out tending his lions? _Tendering_ his lions?



:deadhorse:


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 8, 2010)

RVALUE said:


> What happened to SS?
> 
> 
> Is he still out tending his lions? _Tendering_ his lions?
> ...


No tenderlions tonight.


----------



## yooper (Jan 8, 2010)

I had fish #######s again...I mean spaghetti o's


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 8, 2010)

yooper said:


> I had fish #######s again...I mean spaghetti o's


You following me.


----------



## yooper (Jan 8, 2010)

of course not,


----------



## ropensaddle (Jan 8, 2010)

deer slayer said:


> *im sticking with its free....*



Ok lets start with that ridiculous assumption. 1 hunting license unless you care to pay fines.2 fuel to scout get to hunting designation so conservatively 300.00 3 first bow stolen 250.00 4 second bow mathews mq1 600 + 400.00 in gadgets 5 scentloc suit 150.00 6 deer piss is around 28.00 per year 7 four wheel drive 42000 8 Double bull blind 400.00 9 Excalibur crossbow to make things faster because of lack of practice time 900.00 10 mount for the p&y nine point 350.00 11 new brood heads and arrows each year conservatively 100.00 12 setting on a deer stand instead of working 600.00 per day roughly 120 days per year. It may be free for you but I have had to live in reality, does it mean I will quit? Hmmmm I ponder that yearly but I guess the answer is; hell no, not on my life, I live for it. Those figures are bare bones expense don't include hotels and grub and other supplies but free don't even go there. I guess it is starting to balance out I have taken near 30 deer with my bow and 3 turkey and now the crossbow will start to earn its keep. Any way tell me how you throw rocks and kill them free?


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 8, 2010)

Rope. Did you read post #54


----------



## yooper (Jan 8, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> . Any way tell me how you throw rocks and kill them free?


getem with a great big snare, ya can use it mutiple times and only have to check it once a day. fairly cheep that way


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 8, 2010)

Ahh.. there you are.


----------



## RVALUE (Jan 8, 2010)

yooper said:


> getem with a great big snare, ya can use it mutiple times and only have to check it once a day. fairly cheep that way



That may very well work, but I would NOT recommend roping them with the rope tied to the front of the boat......


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 8, 2010)

If i can afford it i'm still going if able, I just like the peace and quiet from sitting on a stand and also get excited when i see horns. It's not about the meat (which i do enjoy eating ) it's about the outdoors and getting away from the rat race.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 8, 2010)

RVALUE said:


> That may very well work, but I would NOT recommend roping them with the rope tied to the front of the boat......


A past experience ehh.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jan 8, 2010)

yooper said:


> getem with a great big snare, ya can use it mutiple times and only have to check it once a day. fairly cheep that way



Well yeah till you get caught lol


----------



## RVALUE (Jan 8, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> If i can afford it i'm still going if able, I just like the peace and quiet from sitting on a stand and also get excited when i see horns. It's not about the meat (which i do enjoy eating ) it's about the outdoors and getting away from the rat race.



Is this a rat race:



:wave:








eh?


----------



## ropensaddle (Jan 8, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> If i can afford it i'm still going if able, I just like the peace and quiet from sitting on a stand and also get excited when i see horns. It's not about the meat (which i do enjoy eating ) it's about the outdoors and getting away from the rat race.



Yes it is a release for me to sling an arrow through the lungs of that big ole buck. I would likely be a axe murderer without hunting lmfao. I rely on the meat though as winter is slow for us.


----------



## RVALUE (Jan 8, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> Well yeah till you get caught lol



caught in your own snare? Forget it was there??????


----------



## ropensaddle (Jan 8, 2010)

RVALUE said:


> caught in your own snare? Forget it was there??????



Ehhhhhh no caught by g&f ya know the green trucks lol


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 8, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> Yes it is a release for me to sling an arrow through the lungs of that big ole buck. I would likely be a axe murderer without hunting lmfao. I rely on the meat though as winter is slow for us.


Did i ever tell you what a great friend you are?


----------



## ropensaddle (Jan 8, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> Did i ever tell you what a great friend you are?



I plan to hunt a long time friend lol


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 8, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> I plan to hunt a long time friend lol


Thank Goodness.


----------



## RCR 3 EVER (Jan 12, 2010)

*No deer seen but freezer still stocked*

Wife and Iwent hunting at property for 20 days and did NOT see any deer on our property in the warm weather hunt this year. The one day it did snow there were no tracks and snow melted by the next day. There were only a few shots on opening day and a handful of shots on the remaining weekends. Simply put very few deer in our area yet antlerless tags abound, I do not get it, even after the hard snow of last year.

Fortunately, a car hit a deer, near Lansing, right in front of us on the way to the property when we had all our deer gear along. We asked permission from them and got it tagged. It was a huge 12 point, 235# estimated live weight buck. Luckily we had a deer cart to haul it to the truck. Deputy said we could clean it right there as long as we were well onto the very wide forested median. The whole ordeal brought us 125# of meat since it was hit in lower hindquarters and just broke both rear legs. That was all that was damaged by car. The car was able to drive off and people were okay. Meat tastes great, I have never seen such a huge neck on a buck before. 

I still went hunting but I was just waiting for that 12+point buck to come along so everything else was safe?


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 12, 2010)

RCR 3 EVER said:


> Wife and Iwent hunting at property for 20 days and did NOT see any deer on our property in the warm weather hunt this year. The one day it did snow there were no tracks and snow melted by the next day. There were only a few shots on opening day and a handful of shots on the remaining weekends. Simply put very few deer in our area yet antlerless tags abound, I do not get it, even after the hard snow of last year.
> 
> Fortunately, a car hit a deer, near Lansing, right in front of us on the way to the property when we had all our deer gear along. We asked permission from them and got it tagged. It was a huge 12 point, 235# estimated live weight buck. Luckily we had a deer cart to haul it to the truck. Deputy said we could clean it right there as long as we were well onto the very wide forested median. The whole ordeal brought us 125# of meat since it was hit in lower hindquarters and just broke both rear legs. That was all that was damaged by car. The car was able to drive off and people were okay. Meat tastes great, I have never seen such a huge neck on a buck before.
> 
> I still went hunting but I was just waiting for that 12+point buck to come along so everything else was safe?


WOW, I would lie like a rug and tell everone i killed that big boy. Road kill as good as taggin one with a rifle, You don't have to sit in the cold and someone else gets the car damage.


----------



## RCR 3 EVER (Jan 16, 2010)

MY brother even took photos of that roadkill deer that he supposedly shot to brag about at the office. I got photos of it with my hunting outfit and gun but the area we hunt in would not support a deer that size, at least I have not heard of anybody shooting one that big. 

Decades ago I shot a 11 point on last day of season at our property in the pouring rain and weight was no where near the weight of the road kill corn fed deer. It did taste great and it dropped right next to a trail I could drive on.

That was the last large buck taken on the property.


----------

